# RecipeDB - Winter Solstice Robust Porter



## petesbrew (6/7/10)

Winter Solstice Robust Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes recipe modified off Jamil's Black Widow Porter   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Light Munich    0.45 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.34 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.22 kg JWM Roast Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    21 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     15 ml Lallemand - Windsor Yeast         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.071 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 31.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.91%   Colour 77 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/10)

The Grain bill's cracked and good to go, but between now and the following brewday, I'll be tossing up whether to hop it as an english or american style.


----------



## BrewJedi (6/7/10)

English all the way mate, ewspecially if your going to Maris Otter town and dropping by Fuggle village. Stay true to the ingredients i say.


----------



## drsmurto (6/7/10)

I wouldn't be using a low attenuating yeast like Windsor in a high OG beer.

As much as it pains me I'd be suggesting nottingham if you want to use a dry yeast.

The last thing you want in a high OG beer is a high FG


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I wouldn't be using a low attenuating yeast like Windsor in a high OG beer.
> 
> As much as it pains me I'd be suggesting nottingham if you want to use a dry yeast.
> 
> The last thing you want in a high OG beer is a high FG


Thanks for the suggestion Smurto. I've used Windsor before in a London Ale & a Stout and was happy with the higher FG.

Recipe originally calls for US-05. However, the next recipe in the book is the Baltic Porter, and I do have the S-189 swiss/german lager? Hmmmm.


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/10)

BrewJedi said:


> English all the way mate, ewspecially if your going to Maris Otter town and dropping by Fuggle village. Stay true to the ingredients i say.


Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/10)

Brewed up on saturday night back to back with an Amber Ale. OG was pretty much spot on target at 1070.
Tastes awesome
Now I'm suffering a cold from being outside from 8-12pm. Bugger.


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> Brewed up on saturday night back to back with an Amber Ale. OG was pretty much spot on target at 1070.
> Tastes awesome
> Now I'm suffering a cold from being outside from 8-12pm. Bugger.


Bottling night tonight - FG=1020 (will check again before I wash all the bloody bottles)
Taste = yum.


----------



## petesbrew (7/9/10)




----------

